# 65" Toshiba on Wally World B.F. Sale $998!



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Toshiba 65HT2U = $998. No reviews on this TV. Does anyone know anything about this TV other than basic specs? I know it isn't TOTL; just basic HDTV, but 65" for $998!!!!

Jim


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like a fabulous deal... but I don't know anything about the set. It would be easier to spend the money to have to professionally calibrated at that price, so you would end up with a pretty good picture at a bargain.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

According to Walmart if its not listed on their site (which this tv isnt) then they dont carry this model at all, letalone for $998.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There are about fifty-eleven ads out there for it... not sure why they don't have it listed on their site, but it could be something they are bringing in for Black Friday only. :huh:

Here's just one ad:



> Starting Friday, Nov. 25 at 8 a.m. while supplies last:
> 
> Remington 770 CF Rifle with Scope for $275
> 
> ...


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

> There are about fifty-eleven ads out there for it... not sure why they don't have it listed on their site


Considering Amazon has website placeholders for products that dont even exist yet, Im pretty sure this makes Walmart the Antiamazon. :devil:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Odds are, it's a walmart only spec for jut black Friday. They do what they can to bring cost down (less features, last year's panels) and get the cutomers in the door. Probably still a decent deal for any one who needs one, but I wouldn't fool yourself IMO thinking that it a bargain you'll never see again. Just check last year's BF ads.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I should make everyone aware that Toshiba service has all been transferred to the division that supports computers and monitors and the consumer electronics unit service network is rather uncertain. If this is a WalMart only product, previousl black friday specials from them have in many cases only been serviced through WalMart and whatever third party they have contracted for that product. It may be difficult to get service support, manuals, parts, etc on this type of product. This may be the case with Toshiba in general right now.

Bottom line...know what you are buying and what the possibilities are. It may be a great deal, but be mindful of the downstream potential by asking the right questions before the purchase, or just be prepared to consider it disposable if that is how you choose to treat this kind of purchase.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Spend another $110 and get a 3-year SquareTrade warranty. I think Wal-Mart even offers a warranty now.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Apparently the deal is for real... from www.blackfriday.info under the Walmart posted deals:




> *Televisions*
> 
> Emerson 32" 720p 60Hz LCD TV - $188.00 *
> 
> ...


Quite a few good deals in that group of displays.


----------

